# Oh Boy Here's A Story...



## Quebeth (Feb 27, 2007)

That's awful. That would be so stressfull, I feel so bad.


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

i can see were everyone is coming from, being shocked about the fact that something could have happend on that road. But dont you think its quite funny, the fact that all these police men and other people were chasing your one horse while you were sound asleep! hahaha, sorry, but i found that bit hilarious! 

sorry if you take that offencivly though xx


----------



## FreshPaint27 (Mar 1, 2007)

oh no it's all good it is really funny if you think about it but some what shocking at the same time lol i love my horse


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

we all love our horses! lol x [/quote]


----------



## Azera (Sep 22, 2007)

sorry but this is funny..Glad everything went ok but ive been in several similar situations..I live right by a busy highway and both my horses got out and all the nieghbors was calling me on the next road over..I had to ride my horse down this road with semi's coming and all LEADING a crazy paint gelding i had...My mare was only 3 and had never been on the road but i had to ride her because there was no other way, lucky she knew we were going home and was pretty nice, the gelding was a different story


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That is a bit funny, LOL!
What a relief nothing happened to him, though!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

oh man! i would never have wanted to leave my horses alone after that. thats scary. glad he is ok though  he was probably having the time of his life...all those pretty cops lights flashing around him


----------

